# [RISOLTO]problema con audio intel8x0

## Terenz

salve ho un problema che da mesi non riesco a risolvere, premettto che sono poco pratico.

no riesco a far funzionare l'audio.

a l'avvio mi da i seguenti errori:

```

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels...

                                                                          [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA...

                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules...

                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_ali5451...

                                                                          [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_als4000...

                                                                          [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_atiixp...

                                                                          [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_atiixp_modem...

                                                                          [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_au8810...

 *   Loading: snd_au8820...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_au8830...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_azt3328...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_azx...                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_bt87x...                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_ca0106...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_cmipci...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_cs4281...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_cs46xx...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_darla20...    *   Loading: snd_darla24...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1x...                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_ens1370...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_ens1371...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_es1938...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_es1968...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_fm801...                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_gina20...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_gina24...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_gina3g...

 *   Loading: snd_hdsp...                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_hdspm...                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_ice1712...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_ice1724...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_indigo...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_indigodj...                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_indigoio...                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0...                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0m...                                            [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_korg1212...

:*   Loading: snd_layla20...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_layla24...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_layla3g...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_maestro3...                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_mia...                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_mixart...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_mona...                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_nm256...                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_pcxhr...                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_rme32...                                                [ !! ] *   Loading: snd_rme96...                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_rme9652...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_sonicvibes...                                           [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_trident...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_via82xx...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_via82xx_modem...                                        [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_vx222...                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_ymfpci...                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss...                                            [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...                                              [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss...                                            [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq...                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq...                                                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels...               

```

grazie in anticipoLast edited by Terenz on Thu May 19, 2005 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh. per prima cosa hai inserito i moduli della tua scheda sonora nel kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers   

 

per secondo sarebbe carino vedere il file di configurazione della scheda. 

terzo: nel make.conf per farla funzionare ho dovuto inserire la stringa relativa alla scheda. l'hai messa?Last edited by Ic3M4n on Sun May 15, 2005 4:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usi i driver del kernel o li scarichi tramite portage?

----------

## neryo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> terzo: nel make.conf per farla funzionare ho dovuto inserire la stringa relativa alla scheda. l'hai messa?

 

```
ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"
```

----------

## Terenz

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh. per prima cosa hai inserito i moduli della tua scheda sonora nel kernel?
> 
>  *Quote:*   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers    
> 
> per secondo sarebbe carino vedere il file di configurazione della scheda. 
> ...

 

i moduli nel kernel sono inseriti.

come faccio a vedere il file di configurazione della scheda?

nel make.conf ho inserito questa voce 

```

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

```

```

cat .config | grep SND_INTEL

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

```

Last edited by Terenz on Sun May 15, 2005 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Terenz

ho fatto

```

emerge alsa-dirver

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

questa l'hai letta?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## Terenz

si l'ho letta e quando faccio 

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

```

mi da degli errori 

e

quando faccio 

```
 amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

```

----------

## neryo

 *Terenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi da degli errori 
> 
> 

 

postali gli errori..  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *Terenz wrote:*   

> salve ho un problema che da mesi non riesco a risolvere, premettto che sono poco pratico.
> 
> no riesco a far funzionare l'audio.
> 
> a l'avvio mi da i seguenti errori:
> ...

 

Ma esistono i moduli che prova a caricare?!?!

Io ho una scheda Intel uguale alla tua, e non ho dovuto configurare nulla nel sistema, a parte alsa nel kernel!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa... ma tenta di caricare tutti quei moduli?

perché tutta quella roba?

non so... magari non c'entra niente, ma a me non ha funzionato finché non ho lasciato compilato SOLO il modulo della mia scheda audio. non uno di più

proca così

----------

## maninthebox1

Ciao ragazzi... ogni tanto mi faccio risentire anche io.

Allora...Per prima cosa caro Terenz hai detto che hai i moduli compilati nel kernel per la tua scheda e che hai anche inserito la riga ALSA_CARDS nel make.conf per poi dare emerge alsa-driver.

Cosa sbagliata. Non puoi avere entrambe le cose, anche perchè se hai Alsa compilato non kernel non ti fa emergere i driver. Quindi ricontrolla attentamente come hai configurato il sistema. 

Alsa con i rispettivi driver nel kernel ce l'hai statici o come moduli?

Sei sicuro di aver seguito bene la guida per Alsa?

dai un lspci | grep audio e posta qui quello che ti esce così controlliamo se sono giusti anche i driver da mettere. nel caso in cui non hai lspci dai un bel emerge pciutils.

Ciao ...

----------

## Terenz

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi... ogni tanto mi faccio risentire anche io.
> 
> Allora...Per prima cosa caro Terenz hai detto che hai i moduli compilati nel kernel per la tua scheda e che hai anche inserito la riga ALSA_CARDS nel make.conf per poi dare emerge alsa-driver.
> 
> Cosa sbagliata. Non puoi avere entrambe le cose, anche perchè se hai Alsa compilato non kernel non ti fa emergere i driver. Quindi ricontrolla attentamente come hai configurato il sistema. 
> ...

 

```

lspci | grep audio

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

questo è quello che ho nel kernel nella voce ALSA

```

               <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                  

               < > Sequencer support                                   

               < > OSS Mixer API                                       

               < > OSS PCM (digital audio) API                     

               [ ] Verbose printk                                    

               [ ] Debug                                               

                   Generic devices  --->                         

                   ISA devices  --->                                  

                   PCI devices  --->                                  

                   USB devices  --->                            

```

----------

## Terenz

Quando faccio:

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart 

```

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *Terenz wrote:*   
> 
> mi da degli errori 
> 
>  
> ...

 

```

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx_modem (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_vx222...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_vx_lib (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_vx222 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/vx222/snd-vx222.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_ymfpci...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mpu401_uart (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_opl3_lib (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ymfpci (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                        [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels...                                              [ ok ]

```

inoltre quando faccio il reboot mi esce "no sound card found"

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Terenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>                <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                  
> ...

 

Ok. I driver sono giusti. A questo punto devi ricompilare il kernel lasciando solo il supporto (statico) alla scheda audio. Togli tutto ciò che riguarda Alsa e driver. subito dopo dai emerge alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-oss.

PS: usi udev o devfs? 

Inserisci poi il modulo snd-intel8x0 in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.? (questo ti serve per far partire il modulo al boot).

e lanci alsaconf .

se alsaconf ti riconosce la scheda e te la fa partire sei apposto.

per finire dai rc-update add alsasound default.

Ho fatto un bel riassunto della guida... se hai problemi vai a riguardartela.

Ciao

----------

## Terenz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> punto devi ricompilare il kernel lasciando solo il supporto (statico) alla scheda audio. Togli tutto ciò che riguarda Alsa e driver. subito dopo dai emerge alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-oss.
> 
> PS: usi udev o devfs? 
> ...

 

devo ricompilarlo così?

```

<*>Sound card support

               <> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                  

               < > Sequencer support                                   

               < > OSS Mixer API                                       

               < > OSS PCM (digital audio) API                     

               [ ] Verbose printk                                    

               [ ] Debug                                               

                   Generic devices  --->                         

                   ISA devices  --->                                  

                   PCI devices  --->                                  

                   USB devices  --->                            

```

[/code]uso udev

----------

## maninthebox1

si devi ricompilare così.

----------

## Terenz

ho fatto tutto quello che mi hai detto , gli errori sono scomparsi tutti e la scheda è stata riconosciuta, però ancora non si sente niente, può essere qualche

impostazione di xmms?, esiste qualche comando per testare l'audio?

grazie!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Terenz wrote:*   

> ho fatto tutto quello che mi hai detto , gli errori sono scomparsi tutti e la scheda è stata riconosciuta, però ancora non si sente niente, può essere qualche
> 
> impostazione di xmms?, esiste qualche comando per testare l'audio?

 

Prova con

```
$ amixer set Master 100% unmute

$ amixer set PCM 100% unmute
```

----------

## maninthebox1

da shell davi dare amixer, così tutti i canali vengono accesi e i volumi vengono alzati.

prova e vedi se funziona.

Altrimenti prova a fare tu a mano con alsamixer sempre da shell.

----------

## Terenz

ho provato stanno tutti al massimo

----------

## maninthebox1

Con cosa non ti funzionano i suoni? hai provato solo con xmms ?

usi Kde? gnome? o quant'altro...

devi vedere se sono muti i canali. Prova a fare anche così: emerge mpg123 e poi da shell mpg123 <percorso/file.mp3>

----------

## Terenz

uso enlightenment e l'audio lo faccio partire con xmms 

o provato con mpg123 ma non si sente niente

----------

## maninthebox1

Ok... allora controlla con lsmod se sono caricati i moduli per la scheda e ridai /etc/init.d/alsasound restart...controlla che non ci siano errori.

Poi dentro a  /etc/modules.d/alsa controlla che hai una cosa del genere 

```
 

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

```

Hai per caso due schede audio?

----------

## Terenz

i moduli sono caricati, errori non c'è ne sono e scheda grafica ne ho una , gentoo la tengo installata sul portatile.

----------

## maninthebox1

io dico se hai due schede audio non due schede grafiche.... comunque no perchè ce l'hai sul portatile.

Hai controllato quello che ti ho detto dentro /etc/modules.d/alsa ?Last edited by maninthebox1 on Tue May 17, 2005 12:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Terenz

si scusa volevo dire audio, 

```

# --- ALSACONF verion 1.0.8 ---

options snd  device_mode=0666

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

----------

## maninthebox1

Guarda a questo punto devi controllare che i canali non siano muti. 

Se non ricevi errori è l'unica spiegazione.

----------

## Terenz

ho fatto questo

```
$ amixer set Master 100% unmute

$ amixer set PCM 100% unmute
```

----------

## maninthebox1

scusa ma fai con alsamixer.  

Usa ncurses e non hai problemi perchè se è muto ti ci mette due M e lo vedi.

Ti sposti a destra e sinistra con le freccie direzionali e togli/metti il muto con la M. per uscire premi esc. 

Tanto semplice.

----------

## Terenz

```

ncurses

```

non va.

come lo faccio partire ncurses??

----------

## maninthebox1

non devi usare tu ncurses...è alsamixer che usa ncurses.

chiedo scusa.non si capiva.

dai alsamixer e vedi di unmutare i canali.

----------

## Terenz

questo lo fatto e sono gia unmutati

----------

## maninthebox1

ma sono unmutati tutti o solo il master e PCM ?

----------

## Terenz

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> ma sono unmutati tutti o solo il master e PCM ?

 

no tutti

----------

## maninthebox1

guarda, mi dispiace, ma a questo punto non so proprio che dirti.

E' proprio strano.

Hai provato a dare un'occhiata agli altri 3d nel forum?

----------

## Terenz

ti ringrazio comunque, almeno siamo riusciti a risolverlo parzialmente.

ormai è diventato un incubo per me.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova solo a unmute i canali che usa (PCM,Mester), gli altri mettili a mute

----------

## sktrdie

dalla mia esperienza posso solo dirti... hai attaccato le casse?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Terenz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova solo a unmute i canali che usa (PCM,Mester), gli altri mettili a mute

 

ho provato è finalmente funziona, sembra un sogno!!

grazie mille

----------

## Terenz

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> dalla mia esperienza posso solo dirti... hai attaccato le casse? 

 

ha ha ha!!! se avresti letto sopra avresti saputo che è un portatile!

----------

## comio

 *Terenz wrote:*   

>  *sktrdie wrote:*   dalla mia esperienza posso solo dirti... hai attaccato le casse?  
> 
> ha ha ha!!! se avresti letto sopra avresti saputo che ï¿½ un portatile!

 

aspell: se avessi letto ...  :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

Riapro questo topic perche' anche io ho un problema con questa scheda audio (dell inspiron 510m & intel8x0 & gentoo-sources 2.6.11-r6).

E' un problema strano perche' in realta' l'audio funziona, i moduli sono caricati ma non mi viene creato nessun device "mixer", infatti usando il plugin "volume"  di gkrellm  non mi viene visualizzato per l'appunto nessun mixer....

La cosa e' strana, perche', come gia detto, l'audio funziona, sento la musica tranquillamente e per variare il volume devo usare "alsamixer" o simili...

qualsiasi aiuto e' (ovviamente  :Wink:  ) ben accetto!!!

Nick

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@nick_spacca: credo che se alsamixer va allora il problema e' il plugin di gkrellm

----------

## nick_spacca

Puo' anche essere...ma rimane comunque il fatto che non mi crea nessun device audio (del tipo DSP, MIXER etc) o per lo meno non riesco a trovarli....

Inoltre sullo stesso portatile usando una debian Sarge ed una Slack 10.1 lo stesso plugin funziona! Il problema quindi non penso sia quello.

Lanciando alsaconf pero' mi riconosce il mixer....

Non riesco + a capirci nulla!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ti crea la cartella /dev/sound/?

----------

## nick_spacca

appunto quella MANCA!!!

In dev ho solo /dev/snd/ con questo contenuto:

```

nick-book nick # ll /dev/snd/

totale 0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  0 19 mag 16:28 controlC0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 24 19 mag 16:28 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 16 19 mag 16:28 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 25 19 mag 16:28 pcmC0D1c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 26 19 mag 16:28 pcmC0D2c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 27 19 mag 16:28 pcmC0D3c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 20 19 mag 16:28 pcmC0D4p

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  1 19 mag 16:28 seq

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 33 19 mag 16:28 timer

nick-book nick # 

```

Ma niente /dev/sound/

PS: uso ovviamente udev....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il file /etc/modules.d/alsa e' ok?

----------

## nick_spacca

Si, il file e' praticamente identico a quello che ho trovato gia in altri post....

Che poi e' quello creato da 

```
alsaconf
```

Ora provo ad aggiornare il kernel e vediamo cosa succede!!!

EDIT: stamane non funge + l'audio....

----------

## nick_spacca

Altro aggiornamento: l'audio ora e' tornato a funzionare, nel senso che con xmms mi funziona tutto.

Resta il problema che non mi crea la cartella /dev/sound ed i relativi device...

Ho notato che anche SKYPE non funziona perche' non trova appunto nessun dispositivo audio....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare un lsmod, se sono caricati tutti i moduli non so proprio cosa possa essere

----------

## nick_spacca

```
nick@nick-book nick $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                51984  0 

snd_seq_device          7116  1 snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           29696  2 

snd_ac97_codec         75576  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                85448  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22404  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    44920  10 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               7712  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7620  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

i915                   17536  1 

eepro100               27088  0 

ipw2200               152008  0 

ieee80211              37828  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         4740  2 ipw2200,ieee80211

ohci1394               31620  0 

ieee1394               93812  1 ohci1394

ehci_hcd               32776  0 

joydev                  8256  0 

nick@nick-book nick $ 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sembrerebbe che mancano tutti quelli per l'emulazione

```
snd_pcm_oss

snd_mixer_oss

snd_seq_oss
```

----------

## nick_spacca

Vero...non ci sono...pero' ho anche emerso alsa-oss:

```
nick-book nick # emerge -pv alsa-oss 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.8-r1  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

E non li vedo tra i moduli caricabili...cosa devo fare????

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Vero...non ci sono...pero' ho anche emerso alsa-oss:

 

Si ma quelle sono solo librerie non i moduli. Attiva queste voci in piu' nel kernel

```
Device Drivers  --->  Sound  --->  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

                                                 <M> OSS Mixer API (NEW)    

                                                 <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API (NEW)
```

----------

## nick_spacca

In realta' io uso i moduli esterni di alsa...no quelli del kernel...devo abilitare ugualmente nel kernel quelle opzioni???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> In realta' io uso i moduli esterni di alsa...no quelli del kernel...devo abilitare ugualmente nel kernel quelle opzioni???

 

mmm no... allora strano che non li hai? Cosa hai nella cartella

```
$ ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/alsa-driver/acore/oss/
```

  :Question: 

EDIT: posta anche un 

```
# emerge -pv alsa-driver
```

----------

